# bajo huallaga imitators



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

so i got 3 today, anybody else? i found out within 30 seconds of putting them in a tank that they were 2.0.1. unfortunetly the 3rd looks male too, but is too young for me to know. but i have an extra male if anyone needs one or wants to trade for a female  

they are very cool. one of mine looks like the cainarachi valley morph, another like tarapoto, and the last like yumbatos/yurimaguas

ill try and get photos tomorrow


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice, I've always was interested in these. Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

MaxB22 said:


> Nice, I've always was interested in these. Can't wait to see some pics.


I agree that some pics are in order. I've been eyeing these on the UE site for awhile now. 

Congrats Adam on the new frogs btw


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ok here are a few. like i said, they look like a few other morphs.

looks like a tarapoto and little one like a yumbatos (sorry bad pic):









looks like tarapoto:









looks like a cainarachi valley:


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Good looking frogs you've got there! Congrats


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i dig the color on their legs.... very nice very nice....


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mine are from a few months ago and are still 1.0.3. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Those are really nice, I have to look into getting some now.


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

What are you housing them in? Any pics of the viv?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

hey shawn let me know if you wind up with an extra female you dont need please! are the others to young to call or breed? do you have them housed together?

they are in a custom 26 gallon right now. but im sure they will wind up in an 18 tall once i find a female.


----------

